# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فقط دیپلم گرفته های قبل از 84 وارد بشن

## ali_12

سلام.خوبین
جای این تاپیک اینجا خالی بود.دوستانی که دیپلم قبل از 84 گرفتن و میخوان کنکور 402 و بعد شرکت کنن لطفا نظرات و اطلاعاتشونو اینجا به اشتراک بگذارن
لطفا اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره اینجا شیر کنه چون توی دفترچه هیچ سخنی از بچه های ماقبل 84 نزده
باید چی کار کنیم؟ دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیریم یا فقط 6 درس عمومی سابقه ایجاد کنیم؟کدوم به نفعه
من خودم دیپلم ریاضی دارم و موندم برای تجربی 402 چی کار کنم !!

----------


## farzaddd

منم قبل ۸۴ ام معلوم نیست واقعا،تو مصوبه دوماه پیش گفتن که ما فقط عمومی ها رو باید ترمیم کنیم

----------


## elhameli

> سلام.خوبین
> جای این تاپیک اینجا خالی بود.دوستانی که دیپلم قبل از 84 گرفتن و میخوان کنکور 402 و بعد شرکت کنن لطفا نظرات و اطلاعاتشونو اینجا به اشتراک بگذارن
> لطفا اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره اینجا شیر کنه چون توی دفترچه هیچ سخنی از بچه های ماقبل 84 نزده
> باید چی کار کنیم؟ دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیریم یا فقط 6 درس عمومی سابقه ایجاد کنیم؟کدوم به نفعه
> من خودم دیپلم ریاضی دارم و موندم برای تجربی 402 چی کار کنم !!


گفتن تا آخر آبان ماه ی بخشنامه قراره بیاد، داخل بخشنامه همه چیز مشخص خواهد شد.

----------


## ali_12

> گفتن تا آخر آبان ماه ی بخشنامه قراره بیاد، داخل بخشنامه همه چیز مشخص خواهد شد.


ای بابا
چقدر دست دست میکنن

----------


## sajad_ha

> گفتن تا آخر آبان ماه ی بخشنامه قراره بیاد، داخل بخشنامه همه چیز مشخص خواهد شد.


سلام به فرض این بخشنامه بیاد و چیزی تغییر نکنه!اونموقع تکلیف چی میشه؟کلی سوال هست که کسی جوابی براش نداره!به نظر من با تمام سختی هایی که دیپلم مجدد داره (به نظر من که خیلی سخته)دیپلم مجدد راه بهتری هست!40درصد تاثیر کمی نیست که بشه براحتی ازش صرفنظر کرد یا اگه تاثیر اونو بدن به نمره کنکور، براحتی بدستش آورد.

----------


## Parande

سلام چندین بار به چند شکل مختلف از قسمت پاسخگویی سایت سنجش پرسیدم و هربار منو به آموزش پرورش ارجاع داده و به این نتیجه رسیدم که خودشون هم نمی‌دونن چی به چیه متأسفانه

----------


## ali_12

> سلام چندین بار به چند شکل مختلف از قسمت پاسخگویی سایت سنجش پرسیدم و هربار منو به آموزش پرورش ارجاع داده و به این نتیجه رسیدم که خودشون هم نمی‌دونن چی به چیه متأسفانه


منم چندین بار از سایت سازمان سنجش پرسش کردم ولی متاسفانه یا یک لینک الکی میدن یا ارجاع میدن به آموزش پرورش !!!

----------


## Barca

> سلام به فرض این بخشنامه بیاد و چیزی تغییر نکنه!اونموقع تکلیف چی میشه؟کلی سوال هست که کسی جوابی براش نداره!به نظر من با تمام سختی هایی که دیپلم مجدد داره (به نظر من که خیلی سخته)دیپلم مجدد راه بهتری هست!40درصد تاثیر کمی نیست که بشه براحتی ازش صرفنظر کرد یا اگه تاثیر اونو بدن به نمره کنکور، براحتی بدستش آورد.


خب مشکل اینجاست که حتی اگر دیپلم مجدد بگیریم چون دیپلمون اصلی خودمون تجربی بوده ، طبق دفترچه سنجش دیپلم تجربیمون لحاظ میشه‍♀️

----------


## sajad_ha

> خب مشکل اینجاست که حتی اگر دیپلم مجدد بگیریم چون دیپلمون اصلی خودمون تجربی بوده ، طبق دفترچه سنجش دیپلم تجربیمون لحاظ میشه������‍♀️


دیپلم مجدد تجربی برای کسی که دیپلمش تجربیه تا جایی که میدونم نمیشه گرفت!اگه برای جبران باشه بایستی ترمیم بزنین

----------


## Barca

> دیپلم مجدد تجربی برای کسی که دیپلمش تجربیه تا جایی که میدونم نمیشه گرفت!اگه برای جبران باشه بایستی ترمیم بزنین


خب کسی که دیپلمش تجربی نبوده دیگه چه دلیلی داره بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره که شما گفتید دیپلم مجدد بهترین راهه میره با دیپلم خودش نمره های مشترکشو ترمیم میکنه دیگه

----------


## sajad_ha

> خب کسی که دیپلمش تجربی نبوده دیگه چه دلیلی داره بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره که شما گفتید دیپلم مجدد بهترین راهه������ میره با دیپلم خودش نمره های مشترکشو ترمیم میکنه دیگه


دیپلم مجدد برای کسی که نمرات سوابقش کامل نیست یا اصلا سابقه نداره
مثلا کسی  که دیپلم ریاضی داره سوابقش تو تجربی کامل نیست پس بهتر و منطقیتره بره دیپلم مجدد(اینبار در رشته تجربی)بگیره هر چند خیلی دشواره

----------


## ali_12

> دیپلم مجدد برای کسی که نمرات سوابقش کامل نیست یا اصلا سابقه نداره
> مثلا کسی  که دیپلم ریاضی داره سوابقش تو تجربی کامل نیست پس بهتر و منطقیتره بره دیپلم مجدد(اینبار در رشته تجربی)بگیره هر چند خیلی دشواره


من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ام ریاضی ماقبل 84  هست
دیپلم تجربی هم میتونم بگیرم دی ماه؟ به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد برام بهتره؟
به نظرتون در هر صورت (چه این قانون باشه و چه لغو بشه) برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ضرر نمیکنم؟

----------


## sajad_ha

> من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ام ریاضی ماقبل 84  هست
> دیپلم تجربی هم میتونم بگیرم دی ماه؟ به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد برام بهتره؟
> به نظرتون در هر صورت (چه این قانون باشه و چه لغو بشه) برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ضرر نمیکنم؟


بله میتونید بگیرید
به نظر من دیپلم مجدد با وجود دشواریهایی که داره بهترهست
فعلا که این مصوبه هست و لغو هم نشده،پس بایستی خودمونو با خواسته های مصوبه و اون چیزی که توش قید شده وفق بدیم،تو مصوبه هم با وجود ابهامات زیادی که داره و تو این انجمن هم راجع بهش زیاد بحث شده به نظر عاقلانه ترین کار برای افرادی با شرایط شما گرفتن دیپلم تجربی هست

----------


## farzaddd

دیپلم مجدد خیلی ریسکه

----------


## Parande

دوستان کسی می‌دونه برای دروس عمومی نهایی سال سوم و وپیش ملاکه یا فقط پیش؟

----------


## pegahmht

من مدرکم کارشناسیه( فنی بودم) 
چرا باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ؟ 
مگه فقط نمرات سال دوازدهم  برای سوابق نیاز نیست؟

----------


## elham202020

منم دیپلم قبل 84 هستم و سردرگمم

----------


## Barca

> دیپلم مجدد برای کسی که نمرات سوابقش کامل نیست یا اصلا سابقه نداره
> مثلا کسی  که دیپلم ریاضی داره سوابقش تو تجربی کامل نیست پس بهتر و منطقیتره بره دیپلم مجدد(اینبار در رشته تجربی)بگیره هر چند خیلی دشواره


خب دیپلم ریاضی که براش بهتر هست چون با دیپلم ریاضی تاثیر زیست توی معدل رو نداره ، تاثیر ریاضی رو نداره . فقط دروس مشترک هست که اونارو ترمیم میکنه . کارشم راحتره .

----------


## ali_12

> خب دیپلم ریاضی که براش بهتر هست چون با دیپلم ریاضی تاثیر زیست توی معدل رو نداره ، تاثیر ریاضی رو نداره . فقط دروس مشترک هست که اونارو ترمیم میکنه . کارشم راحتره .


دیپلم باید ترمیم بشه یا پیش دانشگاهی؟

----------


## Barca

> دیپلم باید ترمیم بشه یا پیش دانشگاهی؟


پیش متاسفانه تا الان ترمیم نداشته . و قبل ۸۴ اصلا نمرات نهایی پیش نداشتن . شما باید سوم دبیرستان رو نمرات عمومیشو ایجاد کنید که چون الان سوم دبیرستانی وجود نداره باید عملا نمرات نهایی دوازدهم ایجاد کنید برای عمومی .

----------


## homayoonka

نمره کنکور به عنوان 100 درصد نمره نهایی برای رتبه محسوب میشه

----------


## homayoonka

از مرداد قرار بوده بیاد. اگر سری به مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش تو تهران بزنید متوجه میشید که به تنها چیزی که فکر نمی کنند وضعیت بچه های قبل 84 هستن

----------


## MYDR

> سلام. من رفتم پیش معاون مرکز سنجش  پایش آموزش و پرورش در ساختمان وزارت آموزش و پروش شهر تهران، پیش فردی که در جلسات شورای سنجش و پذیرش حضور داشته. فعلا آموزش و پرورش امکان ترمیم نمره رو برای دیپلمه های قبل 84 فراهم نکرده یعنی هنوز بخشنامه ای صادر نکرده و طبق صفحه 7 دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور دیماه هم نوشته دیپلمه های بعد 84 مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصیلی هستند. یعنی اینکه اگر تا خرداد 1402 امتحان ترمیم برای قبل 84 برگزار نشده 40درصد سابقه تحصیلی حساب نمیشه و نمره کنکور بصورت 100درصد برای تعیین رتبه نهایی ملاک عمل میشه و اینطوریه عالیه برای بچه های قبل 84 که خوب درس خوندند


سلام
بخش مرکزی پیش آقای جعفری ؟!
این قسمت رو شما به نظرم اشتباه متوجه شدید : اینکه اگر برای قبل 84 ها ترمیم فراهم نکنند !  بخش عمومی سابقه تحصیلی براشون صفر منظور میشه !  توی دفترچه صفحه های اول، و حتی در اواخر این موضوع رو تاکید کرده که همه گروه های تحصیلی باید سوابق عمومی رو داشته باشند ! پس کل سابقه تحصیلی براشون 100 حساب نمیشه ! 26 درصد عمومی پر و 14 درصد بخش تخصصی به سوابقشون اضافه میشه.

----------


## ali_12

> روز چهارشنبه 11 آبان 1401 رفتم مرکز سنجش و پایش آموزش و پرورش پیش معاون مرکز در ساختمان وزارت آموزش و پروش شهر تهران، پیش فردی که در جلسات شورای سنجش و پذیرش حضور داشته و پیگیر بخشنامه ترمیم قبل 84 شدم. گفتند از مرداد ماه قرار بوده بخشنامه اش بیاد و امیدواریم تا آخر آبان آماده بشه. وقتی بیاد قطعا به امتحانات دیماه نمی رسید چون باید بخشنامه به تاییید شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و شخص رئیس جمهور هم برسه که پروسه اداری اش به دیماه نمیرسه و شما برای خرداد حساب کنید. اگر هم بخشنامه ای نیاد ناچارا طی یک اطلاعیه توسط شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی یا سازمان سنجش بطور استثناء قبل 84 ها رو از سابقه دروس عمومی برای کنکور 1402 معاف میکنند و نمره کنکور به عنوان 100 درصد نمره نهایی برای رتبه محسوب میشه.و اینطوریه عالیه برای بچه های قبل 84 که خوب درس خوندند


توی دفترچه که گفته که همه باید سابقه حداقل دروس عمومی رو انجام بدن...مطمینید؟؟

----------


## homayoonka

این رو از چندین کارشناس سازمان سنجش هم پرسیدم گفتند در صورتی که امکان ایجاد سابقه برای شما فراهم باشه و شما ایجاد نکنید برایتان صفر میشه ولی وقتی آموزش و پرورش این امکان رو فراهم نکنه ناچارا فقط سهم ۶۰درصد کنکور بصورت ۱۰۰درصد حساب میشه چون مقصر نبود سابقه شما نیستید.

----------


## MYDR

> این رو از چندین کارشناس سازمان سنجش هم پرسیدم گفتند در صورتی که امکان ایجاد سابقه برای شما فراهم باشه و شما ایجاد نکنید برایتان صفر میشه ولی وقتی آموزش و پرورش این امکان رو فراهم نکنه ناچارا فقط سهم ۶۰درصد کنکور بصورت ۱۰۰درصد حساب میشه چون مقصر نبود سابقه شما نیستید.


کارشناس سنجش رو جضوری رفته بودید ؟  این صحبتی که بیان کردید، رو پور عباس در مصاحبه با ایرنا هم گفته بودش.
موضوع این هست که سابقه ایجاد کردن منوط به دروس عمومی باید باشه برای قبل 84 ها و همه کسانی که سابقه ندارند! و باید سابقه عمومی براشون ایجاد بشه !  این موضوع به دیپلم های نظام جدید فعلی که در سال های بعدی سال یازدهم هم جر سابقه تحصیلی حساب میشه و این ها امتحان نهایی ندادند رو  هم شامل میشه که باید مجددا سابقه براشون ساخته بشه !  اگر شرایط این طوری باشه که شرایط ترمیم معدل فراهم نباشه خیلی هم بهتر هست چون همه کسانی که از گذشته ( حتی نظام قدیمی ها و حتی نظام جدیدی ها ) دیگه این مصوبه مشمولشون نمیشه ! و فقط باید سابقه عمومی بسازند !

اینکه سابقه شرایطش ایجاد نشه یکم به نظر خودم احتمالش هست و مقاومت و مخالفت های زیاد ایجاد میشه و در پیگیری های که من داشته ام این ها دهه های 30 40 رو هم داشتن بررسی میکردند برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی.  فقط امیدوارم این بخش تولید سابقه تحصیلی عمومی تعیین تکلیف بشه که هم برای نظام جدیدی های 1402 به قبل و نظام قدیمی ها و دیپلمه های غیر نظری بتونند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی تولید کنند و  و از طرفی تولید همین سابقه تحصیلی نباید محدود باشه.

----------


## homayoonka

> کارشناس سنجش رو جضوری رفته بودید ؟  این صحبتی که بیان کردید، رو پور عباس در مصاحبه با ایرنا هم گفته بودش.
> موضوع این هست که سابقه ایجاد کردن منوط به دروس عمومی باید باشه برای قبل 84 ها و همه کسانی که سابقه ندارند! و باید سابقه عمومی براشون ایجاد بشه !  این موضوع به دیپلم های نظام جدید فعلی که در سال های بعدی سال یازدهم هم جر سابقه تحصیلی حساب میشه و این ها امتحان نهایی ندادند رو  هم شامل میشه که باید مجددا سابقه براشون ساخته بشه !  اگر شرایط این طوری باشه که شرایط ترمیم معدل فراهم نباشه خیلی هم بهتر هست چون همه کسانی که از گذشته ( حتی نظام قدیمی ها و حتی نظام جدیدی ها ) دیگه این مصوبه مشمولشون نمیشه ! و فقط باید سابقه عمومی بسازند !
> 
> اینکه سابقه شرایطش ایجاد نشه یکم به نظر خودم احتمالش هست و مقاومت و مخالفت های زیاد ایجاد میشه و در پیگیری های که من داشته ام این ها دهه های 30 40 رو هم داشتن بررسی میکردند برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی.  فقط امیدوارم این بخش تولید سابقه تحصیلی عمومی تعیین تکلیف بشه که هم برای نظام جدیدی های 1402 به قبل و نظام قدیمی ها و دیپلمه های غیر نظری بتونند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی تولید کنند و  و از طرفی تولید همین سابقه تحصیلی نباید محدود باشه.


بله حضوری رفتم نزد چندین کارشناس سازمان سنجش. چون اونجا هم نظرات متفاوت و بعضا بی اطلاع بودند. مصوبه ، ایجاد سابقه رو از یکطرف بر عهده آموزش و پرورش گذاشته و از طرف دیگر بر عهده داوطلب. خب اگر آموزش و پرورش نتونه بستر ایجاد سابقه رو فراهم کنه داوطلب تقصیری نداره. کارشناسان سنجش گفتند در صورت چنین حالتی با صدور بخشنامه ای از طرف شورای انقلاب فرهنگی یا سازمان سنجش تکلیف ایجاد سابقه از دانش آموز موقتا برای سال 1402 برداشته میشه. ولی این اتفاق در خرداد میفته

----------


## farzaddd

با استناد به قانون سال ۸۴ به قبل و پیش دانشگاهی ۹۱ به قبل سوابق تحصیلی نمیخوان اما آیین نامه جدید تلویحا گفته همه باید عمومی سوابق داشته باشن،تراز دهی کنکور کار حضرت فیل شده وقدر حق خوری میشه،

----------


## ali_12

آیین نامه نهایی  تا آخر آبان می آد؟

----------


## behrad

به سنجش پیام دادم گفت به آموزش پروش مراجعه کنین..خودشون هم نمیدونن تکلیف دیپلم های قبل از 84 چی میشه

----------


## ali_12

فکر کنم تا آخر آبان تکلیف مشخص بشه.شایدم تا آخر هفته بعد !

----------


## Parande

سلام ،از بچه های دیپلمه قبل ۸۴کسی دقیقا می‌دونه برای معدل باید چیکار کرد؟؟بخشنامه ای برای این قشر اومده ؟

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام ،از بچه های دیپلمه قبل ۸۴کسی دقیقا می‌دونه برای معدل باید چیکار کرد؟؟بخشنامه ای برای این قشر اومده ؟


برای دیپلمه های بعد ۱۴۰۱ هم کسی نمیدونه

----------


## Parande

> برای دیپلمه های بعد ۱۴۰۱ هم کسی نمیدونه


طبق عنوان تاپیک سوالم مربوط به قبل 84هست؟شما قبل۸۴ هستی؟اگر بله اطلاعی داری که چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## farzaddd

> طبق عنوان تاپیک سوالم مربوط به قبل 84هست؟شما قبل۸۴ هستی؟اگر بله اطلاعی داری که چیکار باید کرد؟


من قبل ۸۴ هستم،باید بری ترمیم کنی دوازدهم

----------


## Parande

شما ترمیم انجام دادی آخه بخش نامه ای وجود داره برای قبل 84؟بعید میدونم

----------


## farzaddd

> شما ترمیم انجام دادی آخه بخش نامه ای وجود داره برای قبل 84؟بعید میدونم


سال دیگه این مصوبه لغو میشه ولی بخشنامه رو سایت سلزمان سنجش اومده برامون،باید نهایی بدیم دوازدهم

----------


## Parande

شما ۱۴۰۲کنکور داری؟سنجش که میگه از آموزش پرورش بپرسین آموزش پرورش هم که معلوم نیست چی به چیه ....خدارحم کنه

----------

